# Smart cover IPAD 1



## endup27 (1 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai trouvé une bidouille pour installer la smart caver sur l'IPAD 1:

http://www.maxiapple.com/2011/03/smartcover-sur-ipad-1-comment-installer-video.html

J'ai acheté les aimants forts mais j'hésite à les installer car je demande s'ils ne peuvent endommager mon Ipad?
Quelqu'un aurait il fait cette installation?


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Juin 2011)

endup27 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai trouvé une bidouille pour installer la smart caver sur l'IPAD 1:
> 
> ...



Endommager...Tout dépend si derrière ces aimants il y a des circuits électroniques qui peuvent être perturbés par leur champ magnétique. Je ne sais d'ailleurs pas comment Apple a résolu le problème (si problème il y a) sur l'ipad2
Par contre, j'espère que tu as des aimants "fins et incurvés" car si non ça va faire moche collé sur une surface qui n'est pas plane !


----------

